# JFL, Jordan Barrett probably cock mogs you too (actual pic) (NSFW)



## Kragar (Jun 27, 2019)

That shit looks like 8/9 inches at least, truly an ubermensch


----------



## fobos (Jun 27, 2019)

Im 10 inches


----------



## Kragar (Jun 27, 2019)

fobos said:


> Im 10 inches


No LARP? i'm 7.5"


----------



## fobos (Jun 27, 2019)

Kragar said:


> No LARP? i'm 7.5"


Dedsrs


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 27, 2019)

fobos said:


> Dedsrs


No


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jun 27, 2019)

I cockmog him


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 27, 2019)

I mogcock him.


----------



## ibetucnt (Jun 27, 2019)

wait, he's not a girl ?


----------



## mido the slayer (Jun 27, 2019)

Solid 7.5 

Fucking bastard


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jun 29, 2019)

9 by 7 cock tbh.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 29, 2019)

can someone fucking highlight it cuz i legit cannot see it
nvm. yeah he does but idfc because im about to dickscend
If I was black my dick would have legit been 14 inches long I am fucking serious since my voice is so deep and my prenatal T is so high. still would rather be my own ethnicity because i've got pride in and loyalty to my own tribe as you niggas probably understand


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 29, 2019)

op is a bundle of sticks!


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks about 18 cm/ 7 inches?


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

Tony said:


>


----------

